# Calcular condensador para un Led.



## Meta (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola:

Quiero hacer un motor  stirling como muestra el vídeo de abajo.





Como puedes ver, el Led parpadea. Se le puede poner uncondensador en paralelo para que no ocurra. 

Mi pregunta es. ¿Cómo puedo saber el valor exacto del condensador para poner el adecuado?

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacidad_eléctrica

Se que si pongo un condensador electrótico que 63V / 250 µF por poner un ejemplo, ya no parpadea. _(Se que este es un tronco condensador grande, es un ejemplo tonto que digo, xdddddd)_. 

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2014)

Si el led va a 3V no te hacen falta 63, pon uno de 10 o 15V


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Si el led va a 3V no te hacen falta 63, pon uno de 10 o 15V



Buenas campeón:

Lo se, por eso dije que es un ejemplo tonto. 

Lo que me interesa es saber su fórmula para calcular el valor exacto del condensador. Así no pongo uno muy pequeño ni otro muy grande, hablo de su capacidad de carga en Faradios. 

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2014)

Pues... como el led es una carga no lineal y la tensión del condensador también, sale muy muy no lineal, así que abres el cajón y vas probando hasta que te guste uno.
 Porque hacer un cálculo se me antoja bastante mas complicado que ir probando.


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2014)

Buenas:

Así se que funciona, pero ahora me tocó ser un poco *estricto* en este sentido, por decirlo de alguna manera. También lo quiero saber por si en otros cirucitos similares me ayude en el futuro.

Ir al boleo es de locos en el mundo de la electrónica. Sabemos que la tensión no es fija, hay variaciones. He hecho pruebas y al boleo o lo loco probando sin hacer cáclculos y mi experiencia es esta, hasta con cargas de motores DC de unos 6V.

*1)* Si pongo un condensador pequeño, carga y descarga rápido, no hay parpadeos, si quito de golpe la fuente de alimentación, se apaga automáticamente rápido y a veces tarda en apagarse cerca de un segundo. Físicamente el condensador es muy pequeño.

*2)* Si pongo de carga valor alto, tampoco se apaga, pero debes dejar el motor encendido durante un tiempo hasta que el condensador cargue su capacidad, por el tema de que si quitas la alimentación, el Led se apaga rápido porque no ha cargado el condensador. Su carga es mu lenta y físicamente grande.

*3)* Si el condensador es muy grande de carga, al quitarle la alimentación de repente, se queda encendido cerca de un minuto o más tiempo dependiendo su capacidad del condensador. ¿Y si no me interesa que se quede encendido mucho tiempo al desconectar la fuente de alimentación?

*4)* Si me interesa que se quede un tiempo encendido después de apagar la fuente, pues bien, así que calcular capacidades.

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Nov 7, 2014)

Se calcula de la formula q = C.U

Suponiendo una corriente de descarga constante por el diodo, i.dT = C. dU

El capacitor entrega la corriente i durabte un tiempo dT, y durante ese tiempo su tension baja en dU. Ahora calculas cuanto estas dispuesto que baje su tension, durante cuanto tiempo provee el capacitor corriente... y de ahi sale el valor de C.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2014)

Ese es el problema, la corriente por el diodo es de todo menos constante así que la suposicion no vale y la tensión del condensador lo mismo; no es constante, osea = incertidumbre²
Se puede calcular con precisión pero es muy complicado y no acabas de ver el efecto visual que tiene en el led la fluctuación de corriente hasta que lo pruebes, es decir que hay que probar igual.
Se puede poner una resistencia en serie para amortiguar el efecto pero entonces se pierde energía.
Se puede poner un condensador "de quilo" pero el led que lo encienda un monoestable redisparable de forma que a la primera que falte el pulso del motor se apague de golpe. Pero eso es bastante mas complicado y también gasta.


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2014)

A veces no hace falta ser tan estrico como indicaba arriba, se que hay un rango de valores, al menos los más acertados posibles, no pasarme de la raya o quedarme corto.


----------



## trilaware (Nov 7, 2014)

Mide la tensión en la salida del ventilador con un voltímetro analógico (de aguja, que te dé una lectura RMS) Luego el tiempo es el que tu quieras. Listo, no es tan complicado y tienes un cálculo "promedio / aproximado"


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 7, 2014)

Meta dijo:


> A veces no hace falta ser tan estrico como indicaba arriba, se que hay un rango de valores, al menos los más acertados posibles, no pasarme de la raya o quedarme corto.



¿Por qué no aplicar esta formula simple?:
*“Existe otra formula práctica para estimar el valor de los condensadores y es la de colocar 2200uF por cada Amper de consumo, para este caso: C = 3,12 A * 2200 uF ≈ 6600 uF.”*
Sospechando que el led es de 3,2V, y el amperaje es de 0,02, tendrías que colocar, uno de 0,044 microfaradios, o sea 44 nanofaradios (valor más cercano 47).
Extraído de:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128027

Y la tensión……
Me imagino que con 6,3V estás cubierto.

Debido a mi nivel de conocimiento,_ se aceptan todo tipo de correcciones._


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 7, 2014)

Pon un capacitor electrolítico el que tengas... jejeje, de mas de 100uF (supongo) pero al LED le pones una resistencia de unos 47 ohm (para empezar, luego se va aumentado el valor según el comportamiento del circuito), utiliza un LED amarillo que es el que necesita menos tensión para conducir... El problema no radica en la velocidad de carga del condensador, sino en la velocidad de descarga, eso lo podemos ajustar con el valor de la resistencia para disminuir al máximo el parpadeo del LED a una corriente donde el mismo se vea iluminado pero no con el máximo de su brillo. Como sabemos la eficiencia de este tipo de máquinas es muy precaria, y parte de esa energía (la del alcohol) se está perdiendo en rozamiento, calor, y no hace falta decir que una buena parte se está desperdiciando haciendo mover la hélice del ventiladorcito (no hace falta explicar que la fricción del viento en las mismas y mover el volumen de aire requiere energía)... personalmente le quitaría las aspas al ventilador e iría "ensayando" de alguna manera con poleas para ajustar en la medida de lo posible que se aumentaran las RPM (revoluciones por minuto) sobre el eje del alternadorcito; polea de diametro mayor en el eje del motor stirling, respecto al diámetro de la polea en el alternador. 
No sé si a este proyecto se le requiera modificar de alguna manera la parte de los sensores hall del ventilador, dejando solo las bobinas directamente... no sé si la corriente obtenida sea alterna (pero supongo) de ser así yo creo que sería correcto rectificar...
Saludos!


----------



## SpikeSpiegel (Sep 24, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> Se calcula de la formula q = C.U
> 
> Suponiendo una corriente de descarga constante por el diodo, i.dT = C. dU
> 
> El capacitor entrega la corriente i durabte un tiempo dT, y durante ese tiempo su tension baja en dU. Ahora calculas cuanto estas dispuesto que baje su tension, durante cuanto tiempo provee el capacitor corriente... y de ahi sale el valor de C.



Hola chclau,

En caso de tener muchos leds, de la manera que muestra la imagen adjunta (es para una insoladora), imagino que la fórmula es la misma, pero multiplicando la corriente por el número de ramas que haya en el circuito, en este caso 8. ¿O no tiene nada que ver?.

Mi intención es que el condensador supla las bajadas de tensión de la fuente. Supongo que un pico de bajada se podría considerar que dura 1mS, y si lo de la corriente es cierto, y deseando una bajada máxima de 0.1V durante el pico de bajada, tendríamos:
(Cada led consume 2,2V y soportan 20mA)

(0.02 * 8)Amp * 0.001Seg = C * 0.1Vol
C = 0.0016F

¿Es correcto?
Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2016)

Si pones semejante aberración de condensador quemarás el puente rectificador.
Tienes una corriente ridículísima de 8x20=160mA, no puedo imaginar para que quieres un pedrusco de condensador de 16000µF
Pon una fuente "normal" y ya está, con un regulador 7812 o semejante se quita mucho rizado.
En la insoladora te da lo mismo si hay rizado.
La típica configuración de puente rectificador, condensador de 1000µF, estabilizador 7812 y condensador de 100µF va super super sobrado.

Por cierto, lo que preguntas no tiene mucha, mas bien ninguna, relación con el hilo.
El hilo va de usar un condensador como temporizador y tu quieres usarlo como filtro de la fuente.
Si lo que pretendes es usar un condensador como temporizador de insolación es un planteamiento absurdo; usa un monoestable, o mejor usa el cronómetro de tu reloj de pulsera o el del teléfono, que es gratis y mas fiable.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2016)

SpikeSpiegel dijo:


> Hola chclau,
> 
> En caso de tener muchos leds, de la manera que muestra la imagen adjunta (es para una insoladora), . . . .



¿ Que estas suponiendo que ocurrirá con los LED´s si la tensión de alimentación contiene algo de rizado (Ripple) ?


----------



## SpikeSpiegel (Sep 24, 2016)

Scooter, en todos los proyectos de insoladoras con leds que he visto utilizan un condensador. Mi objetivo solamente es averiguar la manera correcta de calcular su valor, porque en ningún sitio muestran cómo hacerlo. No quiero quitar rizado ni temporizar. Y he puesto mi comentario aqui, porque la fórmula que comentaba chclau, me parece que és la que tengo que utilizar (i.dT = C.dU)



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que estas suponiendo que ocurrirá con los LED´s si la tensión de alimentación contiene algo de rizado (Ripple) ?


En caso de que la tensión de alimentación contenga algo de rizado pues supongo que hará que los leds parpadeen. Pero si tengo una bajada de tensión, también. Supongo que lo ideal seria encontrar un valor del condensador que me aporte muy poco rizado, y ayude cuando haya una bajada de tesión.

Es que entonces no se poque utilzan un condensador en las insoladoras. 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## ruben90 (Sep 24, 2016)

Es una fuente conmutada de 12V 60W, entonces puede suministrar 5A. Debes poner un límite al consumo para evitar inconvenientes dé funcionamiento (calentamiento en la fuente, baja intensidad lumínica en los LED, etc). Si fijas un límite del 80%, usaras solamente 4A y no tendrás que colocar un capacitor a la salida.
Generalmente estas Fuentes oscilan a frecuencias mayores de los 20kHz, y si hay ruido ni lo notaras ya que los LED trabajarán a esa frecuencia. Incluso si fueran los 50Hz/60Hz de la línea doméstica, no notarías el parpadeo ya que el ojo humano puede notarlo hasta los 20Hz ~ 25Hz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2016)

SpikeSpiegel dijo:


> . . . .En caso de que la tensión de alimentación contenga algo de rizado pues supongo que hará que los leds parpadeen. Pero si tengo una bajada de tensión, también. Supongo que lo ideal seria encontrar un valor del condensador que me aporte muy poco rizado, y ayude cuando haya una bajada de tesión.
> 
> Es que entonces no se poque utilzan un condensador en las insoladoras.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



Suponiendo un "Pésimo"  rizado los LED no llegan a parpadear, solo tendrán una fluctuación en el nivel de iluminación que *NO* molesta a nadie.

Cuando tengas la insoladara habrá que ajustar los tiempos, cosa que se hace de forma empírica, dentro de este ajuste, se incluye la posible variación de iluminación.


----------

